# Cesar Millan "A Member of the Family"



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

My new pup will arrive next week, so that means I'll be making that 12+ hour round trip to breeders and back in roughly two months. Our new CLM will be a house dog and someone recommended Cesar's book for all families with an inside dog. Has anyone read this book? I'll be honest....I HATE to read-don't tell my kids- but if this is a good read I'll take the time to read. Reviews?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

He's a wack job

"it was important he bit me so he can understand he's not supposed to do that"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY-_vpo-Ayc

Some more good film work of Caesar showing how to fix a food aggressive dog....

"so you see his....relaxation?" Yeah, I see it right before he gets torn up lol.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ihXq_WwiWM

The masses call him "The Dog Whisperer"??


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I think a lot of what Cesar Millan says is plain old common sense, something that seems to be in short supply amongst the masses, hence his success. He!! half the population can't raise their own children, never mind teach a puppy basic obedience like here, heel and sit. If you don't like to read, save your money; just watch some reruns of his shows practically anytime on Natl. Geographic channel. The gist of his mantra is that most dogs get far too much attention and not enough exercise and discipline and that too many people try to treat their dogs like humans and expect them to behave perfectly just because they are loved (((((eye roll)))). There are lots of good retriever puppy DVDs out, I love Bill Hillman's which is pricey but worth it if you want a hunting dog; but there are other good ones out there as well. They'd probably be worthwhile if you're not a reader. The other, very worthwhile thing you can do is sign your puppy up for a basic puppy "kindergarten" obedience class once he's had all his shots. Usually about half the class will be the clueless morons with yappy out of control little lap dogs, but they are perfect for puppy socialization and to teach the pup that bratty little yard dogs aren't appetizers. Puppies learn best by treats and lots of praise in short (5 min.) sessions for the first couple of months but they're like little sponges soaking things up and the main things to work on at that age are an eagerness to learn and socialization. Weekly classes are a great way to "proof" the stuff pup is learning at home with distractions. You didn't say, but if you plan for this pup to be a hunting dog, you can also join a retriever club, most of which have regular training days and welcome fresh meat with puppies.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Raise-Puppy-You-Live/dp/1577790766


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah-I knew nothing about Cesar, still no very little, but after reading on the Internet he doesn't seem to be someone I want to waste my time studying his material. I have already joined a HRC and hope to get to some events soon. Thanks for the heads up! BTW-I should have Merten' DVD soon.


----------



## Breakfast Boy (Feb 7, 2013)

Wanna know what's worse than reading a Cesar Millan book? Having a sister that's read every one of his books, studied his websites and watched every episode of his shows at least ten times and therefore declares herself a dog behavioral therapist without any other formal training. I always enjoyed it when she had to tell me how I was being an irresponsible pack leader because my lab would bark at her when she came over. I should sue Cesar for the stress he's put on our family. Lol!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Breakfast Boy said:


> Wanna know what's worse than reading a Cesar Millan book? Having a sister that's read every one of his books, studied his websites and watched every episode of his shows at least ten times and therefore declares herself a dog behavioral therapist without any other formal training. I always enjoyed it when she had to tell me how I was being an irresponsible pack leader because my lab would bark at her when she came over. I should sue Cesar for the stress he's put on our family. Lol!


That there's funny- so sorry! Lol


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

In the world of made for TV dog training IMHO Cesar is the best out there. For a retriever I would look elsewhere. He relates well to the average dog owner who wants a dog that will not pee on the sofa or chase the cat. Merten's, Hillman or Smartworks would be a much better investment.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

At one time,, I did mostly what Cesar did for a living. And my wife still surprised me with his book. " Gee thanks dear" hint hint. I also had a customer give me as a gift "Dog training for dummies" I think their trying to tell me something. 
Anyway its a good read if you like reading dog stuff,,,and he was among the best behavioral problem dog trainers out there. He is part of Hollywood now so they probably have destroyed that by now.

Pete


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

That book freaked Maggie out. She had nightmares for a week.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Illinois Bob said:


> That book freaked Maggie out. She had nightmares for a week.


Bob, you are too much!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

I have never been a fan of the guy. I work as a vet tech I will tell you if you don't learn to read animals then you get bit a lot. In the video with the food aggressive lab the only real problem I seen was the cameras. He was worried more about Shooting a show than paying attention to the dog. Asserting dominance is nothing new to any of us I don't think. Cameras have no place When working with animals with these issues. Not because you are trying to hide something but they are a distraction and distractions get you bit.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bryan Manning said:


> I have never been a fan of the guy. I work as a vet tech I will tell you if you don't learn to read animals then you get bit a lot. In the video with the food aggressive lab the only real problem I seen was the cameras. He was worried more about Shooting a show than paying attention to the dog. Asserting dominance is nothing new to any of us I don't think. Cameras have no place When working with animals with these issues. Not because you are trying to hide something but they are a distraction and distractions get you bit.



the sadistic side of me enjoys the cameras being there.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> the sadistic side of me enjoys the cameras being there.


Yeah I know what you mean!


----------



## 067734m (Jan 23, 2013)

Julie R. said:


> I think a lot of what Cesar Millan says is plain old common sense, something that seems to be in short supply amongst the masses, hence his success. He!! half the population can't raise their own children, never mind teach a puppy basic obedience like here, heel and sit. If you don't like to read, save your money; just watch some reruns of his shows practically anytime on Natl. Geographic channel. The gist of his mantra is that most dogs get far too much attention and not enough exercise and discipline and that too many people try to treat their dogs like humans and expect them to behave perfectly just because they are loved (((((eye roll)))).


I agree. It's no use hating on Cesar - I think he does way more good for dog owners than any bad mistakes. If you watch his shows you get the gist. If you hate reading not sure if there's much more in the books? I haven't read them. He also knows his limits. I've seen a couple shows where he's called in specialists (with wolf hybrids and retrivers) for more specialized training. But for the average dog (as pet) owner I think he's generally a good influence.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

He did a segment with Missy Lemoi where she showed him blind retrieves and how an e-collar worked. He came away impressed.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i like cesar.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> He's a wack job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> (snip) He's a wack job (snip)
> 
> Amen to that. Millan reminds me of the television evangelists who suck dollars from "the faithful" while providing nothing but empty rhetoric and a lot of b.s. instead of real solutions and guidance. Stick with what is proven to work, no matter if it's Graham or Lardy or Wolters (especially for young dogs and dogs destined to be primarily "family dogs") or whoever it is who possesses the credentials and experience to support their success...and not some camera-loving, self-centered, money-grubbing, grinning wannabe trainer like The Great César.
> 
> Edit (addition): The opinions expressed above are meant purely to share my own personal feelings about The Great César, and are not meant to be libelous or slanderous. This is, after all, the good ol' USA so each of us has the right to express his or her own opinion!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I think the man's a genius. 
I wish I were smooth enough to earn $250/hr by telling a client to not be so stupid to allow their dog to pee on their leg. Oh, and to take the dog for a walk every now and then. No wonder he's the alpha-male pack leader. Pure genius.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> so you see his....relaxation?" Yeah, I see it right before he gets torn up lol..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ihXq_WwiWM
> 
> 
> He should gave her one more pssst ,that woulda relaxed Ole Holly, best video I've seen for a while, he should have called in the stunt man for that scene.


Awesome training video,,,thanks Shawn,,,,,
Would you care to critique Caesars movements and timing of those movements corresponding to the dogs movements and or lack there of. All the way to the very end when Caesar walked away. I thought Caesar hit a home run,,,very well done,,almost like he knows what he is doing. Very little damage to his hand because of the technique he used,,,probably learned through experience. Fill us in on your thoughts,,,May be Devlin can join in here and share his experience with these matters. Just wondering what great dog men like you guys are thinking.
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he is very good at showing the average trainer for any discipline, the power of body language and non-verbal communication. Yeah, it's TV. Yeah it's edited and jazzed up. 

But I personally think way, way too many of us dog trainers are way too loud and say waaaay too much verbal stuff to our dogs. 

Nobody's perfect, but I think he has contributed more than he's taken away for the general public's understanding of dog training. I think Duck Dynasty and Cesar are both similarly valuable in helping to make the general public more accepting, appreciative, and aware of some of the things we do for our hobbies and enjoyment.

I mean really, how many of us would keep our cool like he did when he got bit in those clips?

I think the guy's pretty impressive.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with Chris, I think Cesar has done far more good than harm in educating the general population. Do I agree with everything on his show, he!! no but remember what he has to work with (both dog and owner). There are far better young dog programs than his out there for retrievers, but then, most on here have far more to work with than the average subject on a dog whisperer episode. Most of us own well bred retrievers selectively bred for many generations for disposition and trainability. I enjoy the show for what it is, TV entertainment.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I miss his old show. The new one doesn't do a thing for me, I always feel sorry for the families who don't get the dog, LOL.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Like some dog trainers, he makes a lot of money off peoples lack of common sense. Almost seems criminal to come in and act like a hero when the people have a dog they've raised like a canary. Almost every situation he's in on his show is with dogs which have zero boundaries. He does anything and it makes him look good. 

It's like this; 

Lab owner has a dog who doesn't return with a bumper. Owner chases lab all over the backyard and it's become a game. Half-sense retriever person goes to back yard, puts a rope on the dog and has 6 successful retrievers in a row. Now you're a "Retriever Whisperer" in the owners eyes.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Paul, Is that why Chessie people where welding gloves for FF ? 


Jeff
A Disclaimer- I am NOT a retriever whisperer


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

The guy uses an e-collar responsibly on his show, not that he really knows how to use it  but he does recommend them for use to clients, any positive press for the e-collar is a good thing. Plus you got to love the accent, I wouldn't get that from a book, so I'll stick to the guilty pleasure of the show, along with DD, Bayou millionaires and Honey-BooBoo LOL


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

labsforme said:


> Hey Paul, Is that why Chessie people where welding gloves for FF ?
> 
> 
> Jeff
> A Disclaimer- I am NOT a retriever whisperer


Use Q-Tips for Chessies, Fluffy Paint rollers for Goldens and wooden dowels and barbed wire for those hard mouth, sticky, chomping black things.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Devlin said:


> Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > (snip) He's a wack job (snip)
> ...


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Pete said:


> At one time,, I did mostly what Cesar did for a living. And my wife still surprised me with his book. " Gee thanks dear" hint hint. I also had a customer give me as a gift "Dog training for dummies" I think their trying to tell me something.
> Anyway its a good read if you like reading dog stuff,,,and he was among the best behavioral problem dog trainers out there. He is part of Hollywood now so they probably have destroyed that by now.
> 
> Pete


Pete, do you think that food aggressive dog in the video could be rehabilitated? Would it ever be reliable around food? 

My older lab gets scary around food with other animals/pets. Blood has never been shed, and she has never been aggressive to people, but I don't trust her.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

mitty said:


> Pete, do you think that dog in the video could be rehabilitated? Would it ever be reliable around food?
> 
> My older lab gets scary around food with other animals/pets. Blood has never been shed, and she has never been aggressive around people, but I don't trust her.


I wasn't asked but, when did anyone need to be asked around here . IMO once a dog is not trustworthy on a particular aspect, your always going to assume the dog is untrustworthy, why chance it? Still I've never understood the obsession with people needing to mess with dogs and their food, or needing to feed dogs together unsupervised. In my experience ~75-80% of dog fights are mostly linked to food. The dog works hard, hasn't he earned the right not to be messed with while eating? Mine get fed in their kennels before they get let out. I can maybe understand it doing it once for puppies, I'm the owner I can take things away. Still feeding a dog takes ~5-10min, why do I need to mess with them? Why do I need to setup a situation where one dog can mess with another dogs food? Where I have to actively watch and get involved? Why do I need to cause this problem that must then be addressed?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I wasn't asked but, when did anyone need to be asked around here . IMO once a dog is not trustworthy on a particular aspect, your always going to assume the dog is untrustworthy, why chance it? Still I've never understood the obsession with people needing to mess with dogs and their food, or needing to feed dogs together unsupervised. In my experience ~75-80% of dog fights are mostly linked to food. The dog works hard, hasn't he earned the right not to be messed with while eating? Mine get fed in their kennels before they get let out. I can maybe understand it doing it once for puppies, I'm the owner I can take things away. Still feeding a dog takes ~5-10min, why do I need to mess with them? Why do I need to setup a situation where one dog can mess with another dogs food? Where I have to actively watch and get involved? Why do I need to cause this problem that must then be addressed?


My dogs are house pets. It seems as if one of us humans is always having a snack or doesn't put the food away, creating the potential for a food fight. Once the dog got bent out of shape because the cat sniffed a morsel of food that fell on the floor. Another time she went ballistic when our ancient beagle was sniffing the dirty dishes as I was loading them into the dishwasher. I think this dog has a loose screw.

So I keep the food up to avoid a problem, but sometimes I wonder if I am just avoiding a problem that I could remedy if I knew how.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Never heard of the guy watched video. Been chewed up a few times. Former PSD, military trainer, dog needs a lead on strong collar , choke chain and take him into a airplane swing round and round, drop on ground, try it again if he persists. That type of food removal should start as a 12 week old! Guy in my opinion to get in dog's face with dog like posturing is kinda wacko. The worse bite you can have is from a dog that doesn't knowhow to bite, will leash climb and go for the face, not a trained bite dog going for appendage or a body hold. Geeze and people buy his material!


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Pete, do you think that food aggressive dog in the video could be rehabilitated? Would it ever be reliable around food?
> 
> My older lab gets scary around food with other animals/pets. Blood has never been shed, and she has never been aggressive to people, but I don't trust her.


Renee'
Most dogs can be successfully rehabilitated , BUT,,, and thats a but with a capital B,,,most people can't be made to change their habit patterns and the way they deal with dogs.
Dogs rank themselves per individual whether human or dog.. So lets say I get a dog to let me touch it and take its food away while eating or even leaving a room if I enter while its eating,,,that does not mean that the dog now does this when any one touches the dog or takes its food away. Only when I do it. So now the owners of the dog must learn to do what counters this ,, AND with a capital A,,,they must do it that way for a long time. Some people are great learners and take whats taught to heart. The majority doesn't or can't and in a few months the dog slides back to the way it was. Then when they try to do what was taught ,,the techniques or way of doing things have morphed so much because they haven't been doing it correctly from the start (due to an apathetic mind set) that they can't get it done.

Its actually simple to change behavior and thinking patterns in a dog,,,people can be a major pain in the arse. 
Some people are very successful in the long run and many are not because of the human variable.

Earl
I disagree with most of what you wrote. Am I allowed to say that to an Icon of the retriever sports. (smile emoticon insert)

Pete


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Like some dog trainers, he makes a lot of money off peoples lack of common sense. Almost seems criminal to come in and act like a hero when the people have a dog they've raised like a canary. Almost every situation he's in on his show is with dogs which have zero boundaries. He does anything and it makes him look good.
> 
> It's like this;
> 
> Lab owner has a dog who doesn't return with a bumper. Owner chases lab all over the backyard and it's become a game. Half-sense retriever person goes to back yard, puts a rope on the dog and has 6 successful retrievers in a row. Now you're a "Retriever Whisperer" in the owners eyes.


There are plenty of programs that simply show John Q. Public some basic exposure to common sense. For example: diet/weight loss/exercise programs. They are not rocket science. They are organized depictions of the basics. Eat right and exercise to be healthy or healthier. Money saving and retirement programs - really not a whole lot of rocket science, just basics explained to the public.

If Cesar has helped educate the general public to walk their dog and show the dog some limits and train consistently and patiently, that's a good thing. If only a fraction of the public took some of his stuff to heart, maybe we'd have fewer dogs in shelters and pounds.




Criquetpas said:


> Never heard of the guy watched video. Been chewed up a few times. Former PSD, military trainer, dog needs a lead on strong collar , choke chain and take him into a airplane swing round and round, drop on ground, try it again if he persists. That type of food removal should start as a 12 week old! Guy in my opinion to get in dog's face with dog like posturing is kinda wacko. The worse bite you can have is from a dog that doesn't knowhow to bite, will leash climb and go for the face, not a trained bite dog going for appendage or a body hold. Geeze and people buy his material!


Hi Earl, I think it is tough to judge Cesar's program based upon the video clips shown. He had a television series with many episides that showed some common-sense basic obedience kinds of stuff. It was surely loaded with edits and such. But it helped show the general public some basic exposure to the notion of not letting a puppy overtake the human home - don't let the dog grow into the ruler of the house.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Bora needs to make a video on how to use a rope with a dog. He'd be "Rope Commander"...probably make millions on A&E


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Exactly. I fees my dogs around each other from time but I know which two will growl if approached by another dog. They always eat alone. It's a pretty simple problem to avoid IMO.


Hunt'EmUp said:


> I wasn't asked but, when did anyone need to be asked around here . IMO once a dog is not trustworthy on a particular aspect, your always going to assume the dog is untrustworthy, why chance it? Still I've never understood the obsession with people needing to mess with dogs and their food, or needing to feed dogs together unsupervised. In my experience ~75-80% of dog fights are mostly linked to food. The dog works hard, hasn't he earned the right not to be messed with while eating? Mine get fed in their kennels before they get let out. I can maybe understand it doing it once for puppies, I'm the owner I can take things away. Still feeding a dog takes ~5-10min, why do I need to mess with them? Why do I need to setup a situation where one dog can mess with another dogs food? Where I have to actively watch and get involved? Why do I need to cause this problem that must then be addressed?


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

I gotta chime in and defend Cesar - I really admire what he does, and hey, if he can make a living at it more power to him. If you watch enough of the old "Dog Whisperer" episodes you will see him work with a wide variety of dogs and their issues - shy timid dogs to very aggressive. Dogs DO respond very well to his approach, much of which is common sense (which too many dog owners lack!). It can be hard for those of us who TRAIN our dogs to relate, as Cesar claims he does NOT train the dogs but trains their humans. Our dogs, being trained from a young age generally don't develop major behavior issues. But the average pet dog does not have that advantage. I suspect Cesar has saved a good many dogs from being 'dumped' over the years, and that is a good thing.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Pete said:


> Renee'
> Most dogs can be successfully rehabilitated , BUT,,, and thats a but with a capital B,,,most people can't be made to change their habit patterns and the way they deal with dogs.
> Dogs rank themselves per individual whether human or dog.. So lets say I get a dog to let me touch it and take its food away while eating or even leaving a room if I enter while its eating,,,that does not mean that the dog now does this when any one touches the dog or takes its food away. Only when I do it. So now the owners of the dog must learn to do what counters this ,, AND with a capital A,,,they must do it that way for a long time. Some people are great learners and take whats taught to heart. The majority doesn't or can't and in a few months the dog slides back to the way it was. Then when they try to do what was taught ,,the techniques or way of doing things have morphed so much because they haven't been doing it correctly from the start (due to an apathetic mind set) that they can't get it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pete. 

Even if the owners get the dog to back down, what's gonna happen when it is around other people? That is why most people have dogs, to hang out with them. Pet dogs are always around other people. And the people are clueless. One day someone will not be paying attention, and the baby will walk by the dog holding a hotdog and bam! Dog goes ballistic. Scares the crap out of me. 

I guess I think that labrador retrievers aren't supposed to be like that.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok,Ok, Chris and Pete I did A generalization of watching single few minute video, made a shot from the hip statement on the basis of watching a person get in a posturing, face close to a growling aggressive dog and got bit, hand and groin area. I apologize, but, still think for a moment the guy who got bit shown in the video for that moment was a wacko.
Whew what a mouthful! I maybe wrong as I haven't seen his otherwise brilliant reviews by some. Retrievers that don!'t bite are much easier for the ikon to digest. Plus I was bored and waiting to go to meet my co-judge for Saturdays hunt test to do our set-ups.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

mitty said:


> ...I guess I think that labrador retrievers aren't supposed to be like that.


I've had one like that.

Maybe it had a screw loose.
Maybe it was preventable.
Maybe it could have been rehabilitated.

Maybe, maybe, maybe.

It's easy to sit outside and point fingers.

But, the one thing that I'm certain of, is that once you've had a dog like that, you don't want another one.
No matter how much the experience taught you about rehabilitating a dog like that.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Thanks, Pete.
> 
> Even if the owners get the dog to back down, what's gonna happen when it is around other people? That is why most people have dogs, to hang out with them. Pet dogs are always around other people. And the people are clueless. One day someone will not be paying attention, and the baby will walk by the dog holding a hotdog and bam! Dog goes ballistic. Scares the crap out of me.
> 
> I guess I think that labrador retrievers aren't supposed to be like that


Renee

Along with the training come maintenance and management. So if you have company over and there is a good chance food will fall to the floor with children around,,just stick the dog in a crate. Sounds easy doesn't it..but a lot of pet owners have a hard time doing that because they think the dog must be out and about. People' emotional myths about dogs end up causing a lot of heart ache. Its easier if people set them selves up so they don't have to pay attention to the dog
Pete


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

In reading these post the thought comes to mind of a comment Danny Farmer made in one of his videos about the 3 phases of dog trainers...When we are so quick to make fun of others that are not in our little circle , like Ceaser,Leerburg and others of different persuasions aren't we in danger of getting hung up in stage 2? ....The know it all group.....Pete, 2nd Tim 3:16 , not ever thing in this world is scripture but a lot sure is profitable for learning and living ,reproof,correction and wise instruction for living..... Steve S


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Devlin said:
> 
> 
> > devlin,
> ...


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I resisted watching his show for a long time because of the name. Assumed it was just another new age cookie trainer with an angle. Started watching a few years ago and was very impressed. He understands and reads dogs exceptionally well and his timing of corrections is almost perfect. In my opinion, the more you know about dogs, the more you can get from watching him work with dogs.
I would suggest that those who don't "get" what he's doing don't truly understand dogs or dog behavior. In my experience, many professional retriever trainers fall into this category, unfortunately. One man's opinion.


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

Cesar knows it's much easier to train the dog than the owner. It's amazing how ignorant some owners are about dogs & their training.


----------

